# Como limitar potencia máxima en un cargador



## alejandro_oo (Dic 20, 2006)

Pues bien, en este caso tengo que cargar dos baterías plomo/ácido conectadas en serie, cada una de 12 v y 70 Ah. Lo cual significaría, si no me equivoco, que estaría en realidad cargando una batería de 24 v. Pero estando las baterías en serie, ¿también se suma el amperaje o sigue siendo el mismo? 

El voltaje de carga tengo entendido que debería ser de 26 v aprox. Pero –como dije anteriormente- tengo duda en cuanto a la corriente máxima de carga, la cual como sabemos no debe sobrepasar el 10 % del total. 

He visto que la corriente máxima se puede vigilar gracias a una resistencia de potencia. Lo que no me queda claro es como debo calcularla, para llegar al valor optimo que requiere mi caso.

Saludos,


----------



## mustangV8 (Dic 21, 2006)

Nunca arme un cargador de baterias aunque creo que en este caso no importa.
La resistencia debe ser lo mas chica posible para no desperdiciar potencia.  Para saber cuanto tiene que soportar primero necesitas saber con cuanta corriente vas a cargar las baterias.
Conozco resistencias de potencia que se usan para audio de 0,1ohm 0,22ohm etc que te podrian servir, vienen de 5w, de 10w y supongo que las habra de mas tambien.
Conociendo la corriente de carga basta con calcular I^2*R para conocer la potencia disipada por la resistencia.
EJ: Icarga=2A R=0,1ohm => I^2=4 R=0,1 potencia=0,4W con una de 1W vas mas que sobrado.
Por otro lado esta el tema del control de potencia, pero eso es otra cosa... 

Espero haber sido util, cualquier cosa avisame.
Saludos.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola mustangV8,

Muy bien, creo que hasta ahí vamos bien, veamos:

Tomando en cuenta que estoy poniendo en serie las dos baterías de 12 v / 70 Ah, en total tendría 24 v / 70 Ah. Entonces como la corriente de carga no debe superar el 10 %, con 7 A es suficiente ¿no?

Ahora el cálculo de la resistencia de potencia:

Esto ^ quiere decir que es I al cuadrado ¿?, ², bueno si es así entonces quedaría:

I = 7A
R = 0.1

Pd = I² * R
Pd = 49 * 0.1
Pd = 4.9 W

O sea que con una resistencia de 0.1 Ω / 5 W me basta ¿correcto?. y bueno de ese valor si tengo lo unico es que son a 25 W, tendre que conseguiralas de 5 W entonces.

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 23, 2006)

Alejandro:

Creo que si partes de 26 voltios, cargaras un 70% de la bateria, Una bateria cargada suele llegar a 15 voltios (bateria de 12 voltios) en este estado la corriente de carga ha de ser muy pequeña (corriente de mantenimiento). Mientras que en el estado de carga la corriente suele ser alrrededor del 10% de la corriente nominal. Si mantienes una corriente elevada cuando la bateria esta ya cargada, esta empieza a "ebullir" (a soltar gases) el electrolito puede desaparecer y la bateria se puede deteriorar.

Los cargadores de baterias suelen comenzar su carga con corrientes elevadas y testean el estado de carga de la bateria acomodando la corriente a estado de la bateria.

Saludos


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 23, 2006)

No tendria que primero averiguar que resistencia tienen las baterias al paso de la corriente?

No es simplemente elegir una resistencia y ponerla. Tenes que pensar que al poner una resistencia, la resistencia total va a ser la resistencia que pusiste mas las de las baterias.
Y recien ahi podes calcular masomenos la corriente que va a circular por tu circuito.

Igualmente, como siempre, aclaro que no soy un genio de la electronica y por ahi me confunda. Es que nunca hice un cargador. Simplemente estoy aplicando electronica basica (ley de ohm).

Tendrias que averiguar con alguien que sepa mas respecto del tema. 

Respecto del tema de la ebullicion, no todos los cargadores tienen control de esto. Es mas, los que conosco yo siemplemente se enchufan y vos te tenes que acordar de sacar las baterias a tiempo, sino perdiste. Asi que tampoco te tenes que hacer problema por eso (a menos que quieras un cargador ultimo modelo)

Bueh, creo q todo lo que dije no te sirve de nada. Pero bueno, me gusta la electronica....


Suerte!


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 23, 2006)

Hola pantuflo, Gonzakpo, ¿como les va?

Gonzakpo: Todo comentario y experiencias que lleven a un mejor análisis del problema son de mucha utilidad. Y si, igualmente yo casi todos los cargadores que he manipulado son al ahí se va, si no lo desconectas la batería se recalienta, y ya ni hablar de que regulen la corriente.

Pero en este caso la calidad del cargador debe ser la mejor, puesto que ni las baterías ni el cargador mismo estarán al alcance de nadie que supervise. Todo procedimiento ha de ser autónomo y lo mas fiable que sea posible.

El monitoreo del voltaje de la batería no será problema, para ello implemento un PIC que constantemente estará midiéndolas para poder actuar, solo necesito saber en que puntos de carga es preciso realizar tal o cual acción.

Pantuflo: Entonces las dos baterías de 12 v en serie deben alcanzar los 29 o 30 v para considerar que se han cargado ¿no es así? Y entonces a mayor avance de la carga la corriente debe disminuir.

Pero ahí me surgen unas dudas:

Primero, ¿en que proporción debe ir disminuyendo la corriente de carga? Considerando que en un inicio sea del 10 % del total.

Segundo, ¿Con que dispositivo se controla la corriente? Precisamente para poder disminuirla cuando sea necesario. Pues creo que en tal caso una resistencia de poco serviría.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 24, 2006)

Ante todo,  Feliz Nochebuena y Navidad y prospero año 2007 a ti y a todo el foro.

Alejandro: Los actuales cargadores estan basados en la tecnologia de alimentacion por pulsos. Pulsos de alta energia modulados que iran bajando de energia hasta casi desaparecer cuando la tension de la bateria llega a la tension de mantenimiento.
Esto creo que lo puedes hacer muy bien con un PIC. Yo lo he realizado con un oscilador basado en puertas NAND tipo 4011.
La energia de carga ha de situarse en el maximo posible mientras este en la fase de carga . Cuando la bateria esta cargada, presenta una elevacion de su resistencia interna y permite se le obserba que su tension sube por encima de los 29 voltios. Es en este momento cuando el cargador ha de tomar el estado de mantenimiento.

Queiro felicitar con esta al foro y a su administracion el gran trabajo y educacion que supone esta comunidad de electronica. Creo que es asi como de debe desarrollar un entercambio cultural eficiente.

Saludos


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 24, 2006)

La condicion optima de carga como mejor se conoce es midiendo la densidad del electrolito, o de otra forma, cargando la bateria con la cantidad exacta de corriente que se le saco en la descarga, logicamente, es importante el uso que tendra la bateria, si es plomo acido, como de autos, esta construida para brindar mucha corriente en periodos muy cortos, por lo que la carga prolongada con poca corriente sulfataria sus placas positivas hasta destruirlas, en cambio si son baterias plomo acido de mantensión automatica, entiendase, equipos que no pueden quedar sin energia, y se alimentaran de las baterias si hubiera un fallo en la red, estas baterias estan fabricadss para entregar corriente mediana a largos periodos de tiempo, ambas baterias no se cargan igual, una requiere carga rapida y otra carga lenta para su optimo desempeño, por lo que deberas saber que tipo de bateria son para proceder a su carga de la mejor manera posible.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola pantuflo, saludos a todos.

electro-gen: las baterías son plomo/ácido y serán usadas como describes en uno de tus puntos, se trata de un sistema que nunca jamás puede quedarse sin energía, en modo normal el sistema se alimenta de una línea de CC de +26 v pudiendo llegar en alguna ocasión hasta los 30v, pero del mismo modo la tensión puede caer a niveles peligrosos, es aquí donde las baterías tienen su función de no permitir esta caída, actuando en modo no-brake, pero solo por unos cuantos segundos mientras la tensión se estabiliza a nivel normal, es por esto que el mismo sistema debe encargarse del mantenimiento optimo de las baterías para que estas siempre estén correctamente cargadas y disponibles para su intervención.

Pantuflo: 

Creo que ya comprendo, o sea que la corriente de carga debe emitirse en pulsaciones, que deben disminuir en ancho conforme avanza la carga hasta, como tú dices, casi desaparecer. Pero ¿en este caso importa la frecuencia de las pulsaciones?, ¿debe ser alta o baja?

Ahora digamos que la conmutación de la carga la haga con un mos canal P, según mi entender, debo conectar la resistencia limitadora de máxima potencia al S (source) del mos, al D (drain) conecto un diodo de potencia para evitar el retroceso, luego a G (gate) le protejo el máximo voltaje con el zener de 10v y finalmente lo conmuto con el PIC en modo aislado. ¿Dime, estoy bien?, me guío por tus apuntes y la experiencia que he tenido trabajando aquel inversor.

Algo que me cofunde es que entonces la tensión de mantenimiento –aunque baja- siempre esta presente, o sea nunca se desconecta completamente la corriente de carga, ¿y esto no daña o algo la vida útil de las baterías?

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 28, 2006)

Alejandro:

En cuanto a la frecuencia de conmutacion, no es un problema para la carga sino puede ser para el trabajo en si del mos. Yo lo he hecho trabajar sobre 400Hz.
Las baterias no son ideales sino que presentan un circuito equivalente en donde es importante resaltar una resistencia en paralelo y una en serie. La resistencia en serie limita la potencia max de la bateria. La resistencia en paralelo su tendencia a la descarga. Los pulsos residuales compensan esta  tendencia a la descarga manteniendo cargada la bateria. Esto es importante en sistema aislados pues si no, cuando queramos tomar energia de la bateria, esta se podria encontrar descargada.
En el equema de mis apuntes al que haces referencia el zener de la puerta de los mos es de proteccion de tension max en dichas puertas.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 28, 2006)

Hola pantuflo, muy bien entiendo, haré la prueba con la forma de carga conmutada, mi único problema es que no consigo mos canal p de potencia sobrada, lo mas es a 19 A, pero bueno ese ya es otro lío. Por cierto ¿tu cual estas usando?

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 29, 2006)

Hola alejandro, el transistor que utilizo aparece en mi información, es el IRF5210 este transistor tipo P, aguanta 40A, 100voltios entre SyD y su resistencia interna baja hasta 0.06ohm en conduccion. Suelo poner 3 en paralelo.
La resistencia limitadora de carga depende del tipo de bateria, en bateria de plomo esta resistencia la he bajado hasta 0.15ohm y 15w.

Saludos


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 30, 2006)

Ok, son plomo acido, pero son de automoviles o de mantensión automatica, me refiero al tipo de baterias, o sea es un sistema que ya estaba trabajando de fabrica y tu lo vas a reparar o es un sistema hecho por ti para que trabaje en regimen de automatico, de todas formas, si es para regimen automatico lo mejor es la carga a voltaje constante, debes preocuparte de poder mantener un voltaje constante en sus bornes de carga lo mas estable posible incluso a grandes corrientes, por que a medida que la bateria este trabajando mas tiempo, perdera mas corriente, por cuanto al regresar la energia, y aplicarle voltaje constante la corriente de carga puede alcanzar valores altos, la regulacion de la carga la realizara la misma bateria, al estar bien cargada practicamente no fluira corriente, por que el voltaje de la bateria sera casi igual al de la carga, logrando asi una regulacion eficaz, el voltaje de una bateria de 12 v en plenitud de carga es de 12.5v, se considera descargada en los 11.8v, el voltaje de carga en este caso debe ser de 12.55v, siempre constante, para 24 v solo multiplicas los valores por dos.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 30, 2006)

ah, muy importante, debes tomar todas las precauciones en cuanto a la ventilacion, la carga de las baterias despide acidos nocivos a casi todo, corroe los metales y destruye los circuitos electronicos, debes canaliza las emanaciones de gases colocando toberas y ayudandolos con abanicos extractores, no debe faltarles ventilacion, tambien para que el sistema sea casi 100% seguro, debes controlar la temperatura de las baterias en todo momento, y desconectarlas a temperaturas peligrosas50 grados en adelante, tambien debera tener un mantenimiento regular, sobre todo para el llenado del electrolito, (agua destilada), si es que no son secas.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 2, 2007)

El tipo de baterías son de libre mantenimiento, no se trata de un sistema ya hecho sino que es a medida, básicamente se trata de una fuente de 24 v, al puro estilo de una UPS.

En la alimentación principal de vez en cuando habrá caídas en el voltaje, y para eso necesito tener siempre bien cargadas las baterías, para poder soportar esas caídas.

Por cierto, hay alguna forma de hacer una fuente regulada que entregue bastante corriente, 30 amperes aproximadamente pero sin usar transistores de paso ¿?. Por que estos me bajan hasta 1 volt en la salida. Y cuendo hay consumo es todavia peor   

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 3, 2007)

Alejandro:

La unica solucion que veo a evitar esa caida de tension por culpa del transistor de paso, es utilizar un rele en el paso de corriente, el problema viene cuando el cicuito conmuta en el estado de bateria "cargada", con un rele se pone continuamente a oscilar en modo carga-no carga.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola pantuflo, entonces deberé usar el modo transistor de paso pues de cualquier modo el relevador no me andaría bien para dejar la tensión de mantenimiento pulsada. Solo me serviría si la carga fuera continua (conectar, desconectar).

Aunque el problema que mencionas puede que no me sucediera, pues es el micro el que decidira la activacion de la carga  .

Saludos,


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola,

Debo hacer una corrección del tamaño del mundo!, las baterías no son plomo/ácido, sino que son de gel, así que me gustaría que me platicaran acerca de este tipo de batería, yo nunca había tenido una, así que no se que tan delicadas sean para la carga, etc. ¿o es lo mismo?.

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola , en lo que yo conozco las baterias de gel no se diferencian a las de arranque en el sistema de carga. Las de gel poseen la posibilidad de descarga mas profunda, y no tienen tanta corriente maxima como las de arranque, pero el sistema de carga (siguiendo las especificaciones de fabricante) puede ser comun a las dos.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 6, 2007)

Bueno, entonces no tendré mayor problema, asumo también que el voltaje indicativo de carga completa debe ser el mismo que en las de plomo/ácido. Y por lo poquito que he leído de estas baterías de gel, una ventaja es que son mas seguras ¿o no?

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 11, 2007)

Creo que las baterias de gel presentan: 
Mayor capacidad de descarga y menos posibilidad de sulfatacion de las placas, pero son mucho mas caras que las de arranque.

Saludos


----------



## ASBERGADAS (Ene 11, 2007)

Perdonar que me entrometa. He leido este foro porque yo tambien uso un sistema parecido para mantener unas baterias de plomo (estacionarias de anodo tubular ), que uso en una casa aislada como soporte de energia.
Respecto a la carga regulada con transistor, efectivamente a grandes corrientes ( yo uso 100A aprox como I carga max.) es un problema. Yo tengo buenos resultado mediante el uso de un variac motorizado que esta controlado por un PIC. Segun la temperatura ( este es un factor muy importante para la carga correcta ), el PIC fija la tension de carga ( cargo a tension constante) de las baterias. El PIC mueve el variac hasta regular la tension. Es una solucion que no es barata, pero es muy fiable. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## frezamu (Ene 12, 2007)

bueno e leido el foro y les cuento yo fabrico cargadores para baterias de gel y el violtaje de carga maximo es de 28.6 voltios para un optimo funcionamiento de las baterias la corriente de arranque es de unos 7 a 15 amperios todo depende del tipo de cargador cargar mediante resistencias es un riesgo grande para hacerlo necesita que la fuente de alimentacion sea muy estable y la resistencia es un poco elebada unos 100 0mhios yo en emergencias utilizo un bombillo de camion de 24 voltios unos 55 watios en serie con las baterias pero me toca estar demasiado pendiente que no se calienten ni que el voltaje se supere de los 28.6 voltios es mejor cargar con bajito amperaje si no nesecitamos carga rapida el la red hay cargadores basados en el sg3524 o simplemente con un comparador de voltage conectado con un scr ojo el voltaje debe ser pulsanta para que en cada semi ciclo se desconecte el scr en estos dias trato de poner un diagrama funcional en el foro


----------



## alejandro_oo (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola, como están?

A ver, me estoy confundiendo un poco, pero primero me gustaría reafirmar algunos datos acerca del modo de carga que necesito hacer para las baterías de gel:

El tipo de carga debe ser lenta, mi corriente máxima de carga seria de 7A, se trata de cargar dos baterías de gel conectadas en serie, que en conjunto suministran un voltaje nominal de 24 v con una autonomía de 72 Ah.

Ahora lo que no me esta quedando claro debido a que a lo largo del tema los valores proporcionados según la experiencia de cada quien son algo diferentes, no se si me pudieran ayudar a hacer un pequeño resumen de los siguientes datos:

- Voltaje que deben tener las baterías para considerar que se han cargado (momento en que debe interrumpirse la carga o pasar a modo de mantenimiento según el tipo de carga (constante o pulsante))

- Voltaje que deben tener las baterías para considerar que se han descargado (momento en que debe conectarse la carga, sea esta pulsante o constante)

frezamu: dices que es un riesgo cargar con resistencia, pero entonces con que limito la corriente máxima ¿?, en mi caso para hacer la carga pulsante no tengo mucho problema, debido a que el PIC que planeo usar en esto, tiene módulos PWM, ya solo tengo que configurarlo a la frecuencia necesaria e ir ajustando el ciclo de trabajo (duty cicle) según deba ir pulsando la carga (hasta llegar a corriente de mantenimiento).

Pero si me gustaría tener los datos bien claros, ya que como sabemos la carga de baterías en ambientes aislados es un asunto serio.

Saludos y gracias.


----------

